# Meetup Saturday 19.10.09



## BjornJ (21/9/09)

Thanks for organising a great night, Chris.

There were about a dozen of us there, this time we aimed to include only a single beer in the competition each as last time was a bit too much.

We had some great beers, the winning 3 beers were 2 AG and 1 extract and some other beers that also got honorable mention around the table.
The only one who got shot down was my HopHit! I will try to improve the recipe and be back in January..

We need more members, statistically my chances of not loosing would be better  

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## peter.brandon (21/9/09)

For anyone interested in coming along please email

[email protected]

Our temporary website is

http://sites.google.com/site/nbhbansw

Cheers,
Plyers


----------



## canon1ball (21/9/09)

Hi all,

Ahhh, 
It has happened NorthernBeachesHomeBrewAssossiation has appeared in the Club & Meetings section!
Well done, Peter and Bjorn.

Be on the lookout for further posts!

Cheers,
c1b


----------



## Bribie G (21/9/09)

I'll have to look you guys up when I'm next down at SWMBO's rellies at Beacon Hill. Already trying to fit in a session with the Illawarra mob before Christmas, I'm starting to get some dirty looks "Are we going on a trip to be with the family or for you to get together with guys and drink piss" :icon_chickcheers: :lol:


----------



## canon1ball (21/9/09)

BribieG said:


> "Are we going on a trip to be with the family or for you to get together with guys and drink piss" :icon_chickcheers: :lol:



Bribie,

Know the feeling. 
Couple of Saturdays ago daughter was scheduled for her weekend driving lessons and as it happend I needed some special hops for the Sunday brewing session. So I carefully planned the route for the lesson (after making sure the brew shop had in stock what I needed) and when we had to do some parking lessons right in front of the brew shop I only got the remark: Yeah, nice one daaad! It had happen before.

Let us know when your're coming and we will organise something.

c1b


----------



## peter.brandon (21/9/09)

:chug: 

:blink: still suffering from sat nights brew club meeting .... well done boys!


----------



## BjornJ (21/9/09)

Plyers said:


> :chug:
> 
> :blink: still suffering from sat nights brew club meeting .... well done boys!




Plyers?
Peter B?


----------



## peter.brandon (22/9/09)

Yes Bjorn

Plyers = PB


----------



## PomBstard (2/10/09)

Hey

Newbie on the Beaches - live in Manly, been brewing a few years, fan of the 4 Pines. Would be interested in joining a tasting sesh, and put up a beer for tasting too!

Cheers
Lee


----------



## peter.brandon (6/10/09)

Pombadier said:


> Hey
> 
> Newbie on the Beaches - live in Manly, been brewing a few years, fan of the 4 Pines. Would be interested in joining a tasting sesh, and put up a beer for tasting too!
> 
> ...




Hey Lee,

You are more than welcome to join. The next meeting will be held in January but if you are keen a few of us are heading to the brewers market this weekend. Its held at Paddy's brewery see link below (attendees: 4Pines, Murrays, Hunter Brewery etc)
http://www.paddysbrewery.com.au/

Send your email address to our club email address:
[email protected]


Cheers,
Pete


----------

